
ASCII to My Heart - dhotson
https://cmcenroe.me/2015/09/27/ascii.html
======
zokier
One thing that is not mentioned and what probably is one of the major reasons
ASCII kinda has stayed as relevant as it is, is the fact that it is indeed a
7-bit encoding. This allows all sorts of interesting use of the 8th bit, of
which UTF-8 is maybe the most beautiful hack.

